
Revolutionary Camera Recording Propulsion Data Completes Groundbreaking Test - jf
http://gameon.nasa.gov/2016/08/06/revolutionary-camera-recording-propulsion-data-completes-groundbreaking-test/
======
kixpanganiban
ELI5: How do they keep the booster stationary? Its thrust is powerful enough
to lift a ship into the sky and more, so how do they keep it safely pinned to
the ground without destroying itself?

------
errantspark
That is one hell of a sight to behold. I'm really impressed by the quality of
that video. 10/10 NASA.

